# Case Cleaning Question



## smlranger

OK, so I've collected the essential stuff to begin reloading. Put some 9mm cases I shot this past Tuesday in the RCBS case tumbler with the corn media. Ran for 4 hours. Cases look nice and clean on the outside but still cruddy inside. 

How clean should I expect them to be inside the case? I swabbed a few with a Q tip and the tip comes out clean so is that what I should expect?


----------



## twomode

I'm far from an expert but I've reloaded about 7K rds so far and I've had no issues with the inside of the case not being as clean as the outside. As long as there is no buildup or accumulation, it's clean. Someone else will probably chime in. If you swabbed the case and got nothing, I'd say load them up!


----------



## smlranger

twomode said:


> I'm far from an expert but I've reloaded about 7K rds so far and I've had no issues with the inside of the case not being as clean as the outside. As long as there is no buildup or accumulation, it's clean. Someone else will probably chime in. If you swabbed the case and got nothing, I'd say load them up!


I am thinking what I am seeing inside the shell case is the discoloration from the burn of the powder. I guess I am asking if it is reasonable to expect the inside of the casing to clean up like the outside.


----------



## TOF

The interior is very difficult if not impossible to get sparkly clean. It is not necessary to do, so I reccomend you accept the discoloration and move on.

I have found that walnut shell media cleans more vigorously and if wet down with a little paint thinner removes more but not all of the interior crud than when used dry.

Corn cob yields a higher shine.

I have found no difference in performance of new vs. sparkly clean used or stained used brass. Performance measured by chronograph, gun function and accuracy tests.

I do like the exterior to be clean and shiny though.

Pick the level of effort you wish to expend and have fun.


----------



## Scorpion8

Been reloading for 15+ years, never had a problem with the "insides" being not as pristine as the outsides. Even on bigger magnum rifle cases.


----------



## J. R. Weems

*Case cleaning*

Never have worried much about the inside, but since I first deprime all cases, and give a overnight bath in old fashion orange KOOL-AID, then rinse with DAWN and air dry, the insides get somewhat clean. This meathod does NOT polish, but as you can stir a couple times as you walk by, it WILL get the case clean. Then proceed to polish. I think if you are leaving the cases for 4 hours, that is too long. Use Red Rouge, then some green cob and they are ready.  I always try and work ahead of myself.


----------



## recoilguy

Been reloading a long time and have loaded.....many shells. The outside is shinny the inside is free of mud crud and debries.

Thats all that matters.

RCG


----------



## RiverratMike

*A few case cleaning tips*

I use one of the usual vibrating cleaners but I run the cases 24 hrs. I put them in late in the evening and can't get back until the following evening (something about making a living). I plug into an electrical timer control for 2 hrs on and 1 off so the motor doesn't burn out. I buy crushed walnut from a pet store. It's used for cage bottoms or something and is much cheaper than you get in the gun stores. I put a few squirts of brass polish in the mix and the casings come out clean inside and out. And no, the brass polish doesn't weaken the brass, check the Barnes Bullets website. Also, when I lube the casings prior to resizing I put them in a baggie and squirt the One Shot in and then stand them in the holder. This avoids a lot of waste. Just make sure they are dry before you load them.


----------



## fusil

Bonjour,
been reloading for 5 years now and I do like claen cases. If the case are 'nasty' inside I put them in the washing machine!! 
DO NOT TELL MY WIFE!! :smt076

Have a look at the link below. He's a friend of mine in Germany, nice guy, but talks funny.:anim_lol:

YouTube - Most effective and dangerous way to clean brass for reloading


----------



## grasshopper

Unless the cases are really stained badly, two hours in a vibratory case tumbler should do the trick. Add a little squirt of one of the many case cleaners to the corn cob, such as Red Rooster, Graf & Sons, Lyman, RCBS, etc. and it will hasten the process. It's really just a personal preference regarding external case appearance. The ugly ones will shoot just as good as the shinny ones. Now, primer pockets? That's another story!


----------



## Surelock

I've tried several methods in my tumbler and found that first washing my casings that I pick up at the range with a water, vinager, salt and dish soap solution that I found on the net in the past is a good starter. Once dried, I use corn cob media from the pet store mixed with a cup or two of hickory nut media does a good job. I also tear up an absorbent paper towel in 3 X 3 pieces and toss them into the tumbler. The towel absorbes much of the dirt and helps the media mix last longer. I tumble for two or three hours and they come out clean enough to satisfy my needs. As far as the inside goes I just check the interior for an occasional piece of debris. As long as the primer flash hole is visibly clear, I go on to the decapping, sizing step.


----------

